
Ask HN: Where can I get list of valid US zip codes for free? - rgovind
Hello,<p>Where can I get list of valid US zip codes for free?  I found this list but I do not think it is accurate.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gist.github.com&#x2F;dryan&#x2F;7486408<p>For example, 34001 and 04857 are listed a valid in the above link but USPS says they are invalid zip codes. If I do not find a ready made list, I will have to use USPS api and check each zip code individually.
======
LarryMade2
You might try some of the mass mailing utility vendors, zip code accuracy are
key to getting good mail rates.

Edit: IIRC you can get a db and updates through USPS, its a subscription thing
if you dig around you can find it.

